# Nvidia-geforce4-ti-4200  ->  Linux



## Cstar (21. Dezember 2002)

Bei der Installation von Mandrake 8.2 wurde bei mir nicht meine graphikkarte erkannt (NVIDIA-geforce4-ti-4200). Statt dessen wurde nur ein standard treiber installiert...
Ich hab mir dann auch die beiden files bei nvidia.com gesaugt, dir für meine graphikkarte Linuxtreiber bereitstellen:

NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4180.tar.gz 
NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4180.tar.gz

Die Installation von NVIDIA_GLX verlief problemlos (laut Readme-file mit "make install")
Dasselbe sollte ich dann auch bei NVIDIA_kernel machen; jedoch wurde dann folgende Fehlermeldung ausgegeben:

# make install
cc -c -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-qual -Wno-multichar  -O -MD -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -mcmodel=kernel -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=4180    -DNV_UNIX  -DNV_LINUX  -DNV_INT64_OK  -DNV_64_BITS  -DNVCPU_X86_64   -I. -I/lib/modules/2.4.18-6mdk/build/include -Wno-cast-qual nv.c
cc1: Invalid option `cmodel=kernel'
nv.c: In function `nv_agp_translate_address':
nv.c:2756: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size
make: *** [nv.o] error 1

Die verlange XFree-version passt auch (bei mir: XFree-2.4.0-10mdk)

thx


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (21. Dezember 2002)

Ich denke mal das die Installation über RPM-Files einfacher gewesen wäre. Die Dokumentation die NVIDIA liefert langt aus um das durchzuführen. Die entsprechenden Treiber für Mandrake findest Du dort auch.


----------

